# Considering divorce



## L%Madi (Apr 19, 2014)

is not getting along with ur in laws year after year a good reason to leave amarriage


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

L%Madi said:


> is not getting along with ur in laws year after year a good reason to leave amarriage


Nope. 

Care to give more information? It would help greatly.

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have started 5 threads on this same topic today. Sticking to one thread will get you better and more responses. I suggest that you delete all but the one in General Relationships.

Then people can see your entire story, all your responses and all those who respond to you. It just works better that way.


----------



## L%Madi (Apr 19, 2014)

yes my in laws have gone out there way to show they dont like me..my father in law constantly tells my husband u need to leave that ***** alone and my mother in law and his whole entire familly hates the ground i walk on they say im fake and phony and they dont want to accept me and i had moved away twice to get away from them and they call and ask for me and go out of there way tp ridicule me and put me down especially when we go visit thema dn he leaves the room it be jump and pick on his wife time...i dont fuss at them out of respect and they feel im not go say nothing but i feel why should i have to disrespect them if i plan on being with them but if they always badgering me and putting me down everytime they see me and talk to me whyy should i stay? his mom even talk about me one time at the dinner table so bad and that was when we first got together and three years later they do the same thing im so nice too them i never come off disrespectful they just feel like he dont need to be with them cuz i have five kids and he could do better and never gave me a chance...they talk abiut me behind my back like a dog and discuss how they dont like me all the time amongst each other is this good grounds to get a divorce and do u think i can get alimony for the verbal abuse hes took me threw with his family...am i entitled too it??He keeps saying stay if i love him..but how u go take they side and say im paranoid to me and them if u love me so much why u dont beleive me and take there side why would i lie about something like that


----------

